# colonoscopy/doctors questions



## 17293 (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok, this might be a little confusing, so I hope it makes sense! I'll apologise in advance for its length as well...I'm 21 and have had ME/CFS for two years (moderate edging towards severe). I was taking diclofenac for the pain until I started having bowel problems. I became constipated, took a laxative which produced a BM (after about 10 hours of almost constant spasms). This was followed by about three hours of D and then 3 or 4 of spasms but producing only blood (some bright red, some darker). The following morning I passed more blood following a spasm and saw my GP a couple of hours later.He thought it was a reaction to the painkillers, gave me some ranitidine (sp?) to settle my stomach and also didi a full blood count.For the next week I had constant nausea/loss of appetite, frequent pain and constipation (no BM for 8 days and no urge either). I went back to my GP, who told me I had a raised white blood cell count, and that he had no idea why I was still having problems. He referred me to a gastro.Since then, I still have nausea and loss of appetite, some pain (especially lower back/coccyx- not improved by BM) and have to take laxatives every few days.I saw the gastro yesterday, and he was really uncommunicative. He asked me about the above info, told me he was going to do an examination (with finger and short telescope) and afterwards said he wants me to have a colonoscopy. He did ask me if I had any questions, but he was already half-way out of the room at the time, and my thinking is pretty scrambled 'cause of the ME, so I couldn't think of any.I knowsome the questions I have, you won't have certain answers for, but I would appreciate any thoughts/opinions







...* Given that he barely spoke to me, would he have said if he found anything in the examination? Or would he be more likely to wait until other test results come back?* Is a colonoscopy routine in these situations? Or wiuld/should he have suggested something less invasive first?* What is a colonoscopy like? And how did the sedatives effect you?So far, no-one has told me what could be happening, or even if they think it's nothing!







I think I'm being impatient about this because I'm more or less taking no painkillers at the moment. Paracetamol/nurofen make the nausea worse and I'm not allowed anything stronger (no-one's said why)








More pain and less painkillers is starting to make me a little twitchy!!Thank you for taking the time to read this


----------



## 15842 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi, Phoenix. I can't answer all of your questions but I can tell you about my experience with a colonoscopy last week. I have IBS-D. I have gone to a gastroent. in the past but currently see my GP for my IBS. He referred me for the colonoscopy as my problems were worse than normal the last couple of weeks. I have taken meds but do not typically respond to them. About the colonoscopy: I had to drink 1 1/2 oz. of saline laxative mixed with 8 oz. of apple juice or water at 7 am and 7 pm the day before the procedure. The saline laxative tastes bad. The apple juice cut the taste a little. I had to drink 3 8oz. glasses of water after each cup of laxative. I drank a lot of water all day, had chicken broth and banana popsicles (had to avoid anything with red dye). I had diarrhea all day, which is what is supposed to happen. This wasn't so bad but I did become very irritated on my bottom from all of the bm's. I used an antibiotic ointment for the irritation. The next day, I had the colonoscopy. I had to undress from the waist down and wear a hospital gown. The nurses gave me my IV right away and put the heart monitors on. I went in the examination room, spoke with my nurse and the doctor. He went over everything with me. The nurse gave me the sedation and had me roll onto my left side. Next thing I knew I was waking up in the recovery room...IV gone, heart monitors gone and I had a lot of gas!! Which is what the doctors wanted. I was told I couldn't leave until I "tooted". You have to have someone drive you home. I was hungry and out of it due to the sedation (but the sedation wasn't bad at all!!). I ate a little and had some pain due to the gas. I slept for several hours afterwards but woke up feeling ok. I had a little bit of blood in my stool afterwards but nothing alarming. About the doctors, make them talk to you. You have to take the initiative. I know my doctor is busy but I'm important. I make sure he takes the time to talk to me. Good luck with everything. Don't fear the colonoscopy, it's not that bad!


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Phoenix,I think you should find a GI who will communicate with you. I don't see how a GI can possibly help anyone without communication. I've had some bad experiences with doctors, but my GI is very easy to talk to. I've lost my patience with indifferent doctors. I would ask around & try to find a GI someone has had a good experience with.


----------



## 18141 (Jun 12, 2005)

I just had my first colonoscopy last Weds. and my experience was very similiar to Leigh31. The major difference was the gas problem afterward. I didn't have any!! I was worried about this because I had a sigmoidscope some time back and it was a real problem - lots of pain afterward. My doctor said that they have found that carbon dioxide works much better than air because your body just absorbs it and you breathe it out!!! It was great = no gas afterward. Don't fear the colonoscopy. (It is not a fun picnic but you'll get through it and when that yellow water finally arrives, which means you're completely clean, you feel like you've hung the moon.) You probably need one but I definitely would see a different gastro. You might look for a Gastroenterology Group/Consultants/Associates/?etc. Their operations are streamlined and they treat people well. There is no excuse for being ignored and not talked to. Let us know how you are doing. Best wishes, Lassie


----------



## 17293 (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you for the replies







It's good to know they aren't as bad as they sound! My appointment came through for the 6th of July, so only a week to wait now. I think the prep is the bit scaring me more than the colonoscopy now







The energy that it's going to take plus sedatives may end up knocking me out for a couple of weeks!I'll wait and see how this goes- hopefully it will be clear and then I won't have to see that doc again. If not, I think I'll probably end up trying to see someone else.Will let you know how it goes


----------



## 17293 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi all







Sorry it's taken me so long to let you know how it all went- the extra activity over the last few months has taken it's toll on my ME, so I haven't been on the laptop much.The prep. that I was so scared about, went fine... although it took 4 and a half hours to start working! So it was close to midnight when it started and I was up most of the night. It tasted foul and I couldn't knock back the last couple of sips of the second dose, but it was enough to do the job.The nurse at the endoscopy unit was a complete star! They had no emergency or diabetic 'scopes scheduled, so I got bumped to the top of the list







She also let me change into my gown first and then lie down to answer the medical questions (I was having major problems holding my head up by then). I was even taken into the 'scope room on the trolley rather than having to try and sit in the wheelchair. The colonoscopy went fine as well







I actually remember being coherent through it, but afterwards my memory started to go rather fuzzy. The doc was cool and let me watch on the screen. I had a few areas that were painful, but they stopped and tried again, to avoid the pain. I can remember seeing a biopsy being taken, which was extremely weird!







I have an appointment on the 8th of September to find out the result of the biopsy/colonoscopy *fingers crossed* I really don't know what the result will be, but I am still having problems with pain and stuff. One thing about the 'scope is that although I was exhausted from it all, the painkillers rocked







It was the first time in a couple of months that my pain had been controlled, and I rather liked it! I'm eagerly anticipating the results of it all, so I can go harrass my GP for painkillers!


----------

